# M-Sunday Intro



## 358356 (2 mo ago)

2


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM @Michael.Sunday.Writes

I see from you other post you have concerns about your marriage.










What Have I Discovered - OMG


Nothing to hide, my marriage has problems. Recently discovered that my wife is totally burnt out/stressed out etc. Did a few searches on social media, and found two post and a dedicated page to mental health 🌈 with rainbows. I first felt, as though perhaps my wife had embraced LGBQT as an out...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

